# Bonnie Marie is at the Bridge



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a horrible title for a thread. I am beyond heartbroken as I write this, dear friends. 

Earlier this evening I called Linda and we couldn't hear each other. I did notice her voice was higher, which made me nervous. Linda called me back and said Bonnie took a turn for the worse. Bacteria was in her system, Doctors were concerned about sepsis. 3 options were: heavy-duty antibiotics, surgery to try to remove the infection, and, going to the Bridge. When the surgeon arrived and examined Bonnie, Linda was told that Bonnie would be going to the Bridge. 

Wendy, Linda's best friend, Linda, Sue and I spent Bonnie's last few hours together. When I arrived, I couldn't believe how alert and bright-eyed Bonnie was. She did move around to try to get more comfortable, poor baby girl. Linda and Bonnie shared some water together. Aww, this is so freaking sad. We laughed some, we cried some, all the while Bonnie was as bright-eyed as can be. 

We left Linda and Bonnie alone for a while, so Linda can speak to her beautiful girl in private. When we came back, Bonnie was lying down on the couch on her side, finally looking comfortable. What amazed me and had me so taken aback was Bonnie looked as if she was getting ready to go to the Bridge. We all noticed it. 

Our girl went to the Bridge at 1:41 am this morning. Peacefully. After a while, Linda held and cradled her baby girl just like always. 

Linda and Bonnie Marie fought the good fight. 

Last thing I said to Linda tonight was she is an exemplary Mommie. Bonnie's Mommie. Linda will always be Bonnie's Mommie. 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks so much, Ker. You said it so much better than I ever could. Love you so much.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Darling Kerry ...

As you know, I have been in shock and tears knowing what had been transpiring over the past several hours. I am so grateful that Linda had you, Sue, and Wendy there with her and sweet, sweet Bonnie Marie. 

My heart is broken for you, beautiful Linda. You have been the most wonderful Mommy to Bonnie Marie. I will continue to pray that God and your angels embrace you with peace and comfort. And, that you will feel your Angel Bonnie Marie's spirit looking over you with everlasting love.

I wish I could be there to hug you in person. I love you, dear friend.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Love you Linda. xxx


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you Kerry, but it is such sad news.

Linda I was just heartbroken when I heard about Bonnie's terrible turn last nite. I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Bonnie Marie. I am so grateful to have met her just last week, she was beautiful and loved so much. I can't stop crying for your sweet girl and am so glad you had your friends there with you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you sweet Kerry. I know this must have been so difficult to put down on paper---you did it beautifully, w/loving compassion. There isn't a dry eye out here in cyberspace. I will write more later.
Sending you, Linda, heart felt condolences and tender hugs. And to Bonnie---you did good, wagging your tail for mommie, showing her you were ready. Sweet girl that you are---we will miss you. RIP


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Linda i love you very much for being the mommy you were to baby Bonnie Marie ..Like you wrote to me she is a peace..She is at the bridge running and barking at all to hear yes she sure is ..RIP sweet girl......


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh No!! I am filled with tears...I truly thought our little Bonnie was going to pull thru this!! 
Oh Linda, sweetheart, I am so so sad for you!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kerry, thank you for posting this and many thanks to you, Sue and Wendy for being with Linda through all of this. I hope you all know that the love of the rest of us was being sent to Linda and Bonnie through you human angels!

I am so heartbroken for Linda - losing her precious Bonnie Marie because of some human's ignorance is just maddening! 

I posted on Facebook that I had the privilege of meeting Miss Bonnie Marie and Linda at Pat's last summer, and I am so very glad I did. Bonnie was a beautiful fluff and now is a beautiful angel meeting all of our fluffs at the Bridge!

Linda - my heart goes out to you this morning. Much love to all of you ladies!

Maggie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no.....I thought I was getting my tears under control...but no...

My heart is broken for Linda. Completely broken. ....all from a piece of chicken with a bone in it....


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

With tears in my eyes Im so sorry for your loss , i really thought sj=he was getting better please know you are in my prayers xooxoxoxoxxo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG this was the last thing I expected to see checking in. I'm so sorry this happened.I'm crying,OMG...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I know I have no words to comfort you. I am so saddened by this news. I can only send you hugs. I lit a candle for her in church last night. I wanted her to see the light and follow it. I didn't know it would lead her to the bridge but God has her in his arms now until you can hold her again. I am so, so sorry for your loss.

Kerry, thank you for letting us know.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Kerry, thank you for being such a wonderful friend. When I read about Bonnie Marie this morning on Facebook, I just lost it. This was such a special, special bond between Mother and daughter.....I could always feel that love. I wanted that little girl to make it so badly. It was not meant to be. My heart goes out to Linda and to her special friends that were there for her. All of our hearts are so heavy this morning........Bonnie Marie, you were so loved and very special to your Mommy...RIP Sweet Baby Girl..:heart:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I too had the pleasure of meeting Linda and Bonnie at Pat's party last weekend and the love that Linda has for Bonnie was so glowing. I have been thinking of Bonnie and Linda and I am sitting here crying - Linda I am so very sorry for your loss and I know right now no words can heal the hurt you are feeling. Please know we are all here for you.. as Pat said.. all this from a piece of chicken with a bone -- :sorry:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I am just in tears over this. Thank you so much Kerry, for being there for Linda at this terrible time. You ladies are amazing. And yes, the thought that this happened due to someone's ignorance is just beyond maddening...Linda truly is an exceptional mom to Bonnie and it just angers me so much that someone did this to them. 

Thank you again Kerry, for being there for Linda through this awful, awful ordeal.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh no. Oh dear Bonnie Marie,dear dear Bonnie.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, my heart is broken. I am so sorry and sad to hear this news.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh no! This is so tragic! Poor sweet Bonnie. My heart is breaking for Linda. What a wonderful Mom Linda has been for Bonnie. There just aren't words right now. RIP sweet Bonnie.


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Such sad news. Words can't express how sorry I am for your loss. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Every time I think about Linda and Bonnie it just takes my breath away and I start tearing up all over again. I am just so so so sorry Linda.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Prayers and comforting thoughts for you, Linda. I'm so very sorry for your loss and have no words.......

Tori


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thankyou Kerry ,my heartbreaks for Linda it's such a sad day .
hugs and prayers xx jo


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Kerry,

Thank you for writing the details of Bonnie's last evening here on earth and writing it so elegantly. Bonnie is now a beautiful angel enjoying her life in heaven. You, Sue, and Wendy are wonderful friends, more than any words can describe. I pray for Linda to overcome her loss and pain and try to be at peace. God bless Linda and sweet Bonnie's soul.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

NO!!! This just can't be! If EVER I hear anyone tell me or anyone they are being too protective of their baby I swear I will let them have it.

Linda......oh my friend Linda. I don't know what to say or what to do. I don't know how to help. I'm holding you so close in my heart. I'm so so sorry. You were the best mommy ever. Bonnie adored you. The way she looked at you, you could just see the love and devotion. You two were truly a bonded pair. I'm so grateful I got to meet Bonnie last summer. She will never be forgotten.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, Kerry. I'm so glad Linda was surrounded by such loving friends during this horribly difficult time :grouphug: Sending lots of love to each of you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I had gone to church this morning and am just getting home. The first thing I wanted to do was check on Bonnie. I had 2 pm's from friends letting me know about Bonnie's passing before I read this thread.

Tears are rolling down my face as I write this. Linda, I am just heartbroken for you. I know that Bonnie was your soul mate and heart fluff. There will never be another like her.

I'm so glad that Kerry, Wendy and Sue were able to be with you. True friends that understand your pain and loss.

Bonnie Marie, you were a special, special baby. RIP and wait for your Mom at the Bridge.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear this. I am also sad to say that I know how you feel. I too lost my first Maltese Gracie suddenly after she somehow swallowed a tiny metal butterfly charm that managed to be dropped on the floor during a birthday party at our house. The charm had lead in it which poisoned her blood and killed her before surgery to remove it could be done. It's so difficult to loose your precious baby so quickly and tragically. My thoughts and prayers are and will be with you through the next few weeks and months. May God comfort you and give you peace and may you look back on the memories that you have of Bonnie with a smile and know that she is in a wonderful place waiting to be reunited you again someday.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your tremendous loss


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kerry - dearest friend, thank you for posting this and so eloquently too. Everything you said was so true especially Bonnie looking like she was ready. I have been numb since last night but know that Linda did what she had to do until the very end -- she always put Bonnie first in her life and Bonnie knew it. Sending love, prayers and strength to our Linda, tail wags to Bonnie who is a Linda's guardian angel above now with no ailments, and my gratitude to you, Kerry, for being such a good friend to Linda, Bonnie and I. This is indeed, a very sad day in all our lives. :smcry:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Kerry - dearest friend, thank you for posting this and so eloquently too. Everything you said was so true especially Bonnie looking like she was ready. I have been numb since last night but know that Linda did what she had to do until the very end -- she always put Bonnie first in her life and Bonnie knew it. Sending love, prayers and strength to our Linda, tail wags to Bonnie who is a Linda's guardian angel above now with no ailments, and my gratitude to you, Kerry, for being such a good friend to Linda, Bonnie and I. This is indeed, a very sad day in all our lives. :smcry:


Yes, Sue this is indeed a very sad day! 
I know Linda was deeply comforted having you dear ,dear gals there to help her thru this! I am just so distraught over this whole thing!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Words cannot express how sorry I am to hear about the loss of your precious baby.:crying:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Heartbroken to hear this news.
Bless you Bonnie and Linda always.
Will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.
You will always be a wonderful Maltese Mommie!:heart::heart:

Thank you Kerry for sharing this news with all of us in such a special way. Bless you and the others for staying with Linda - you are treasured friends and a blessing.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just read on facebook about sweet Bonnie Marie,a few minutes ago. Thank you Kerry for the update here. My heart is breaking for Linda as i write through my tears. I hope she knows that we are all here for her and sending her comfort.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

My heart is broken for you, Linda. I hope that you find comfort in your memories of beautiful Bonnie. I know you must be filled with such sadness - I am so glad that dear friends were there to embrace you and Bonnie with their love and light as she crosse over to the Bridge. God Bless you! Fly free, sweet Bonnie!!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Linda, I am so sorry for your loss of precious Bonnie. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers.

(((Hugs)))

Celena


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry:not our Bonnie:smcry: I am having a very hard time with this:smcry:
I'm so glad you girls were there for Linda, I prayed and prayed Bonnie would make it:smcry: :crying: this is such a sad day for sm:smcry:
Linda I love you and will keep praying for you my dear friend:hugging::smootch:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am in tears. The senselessness of this loss is just so heartbreaking. :crying: 

Linda, I am so glad you had these dear friends with you and I hope you continue to feel surrounded by the love of all of your friends as you grieve for your beloved girl. Sending my hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

My heart has been aching ever since hearing of the situation when it first started. Hubbie is so appalled over that person who fed poor sweet Bonnie that chicken. I sincerely pray that they come clean and do right by Linda.  I will continue to pray and light candles for Linda and her family.... Linda, if you ever need anything, please just let me know. Hugs and love and my condolences. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That was beautiful Kerry. That all of you were with Linda while she sent Bonnie to the Bridge is just beautiful. 

I am beyond sorry for this. I can't stop crying....


----------



## mrskmac81 (May 4, 2012)

This is so incredibly sad but it's also a very heart warming story too of a wonderful life led! Making me very teary this Monday morning. Hugs!! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

I have been reading Bonnie's story over the last few days. I hate to hear this turn of events. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Linda, I am so very sorry... my heart is breaking for you and I can't stop crying. May your beautiful, precious Bonnie rest in peace.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer::hugging:for you Linda


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I haven't been on here for forever.... but have to say I'm so heartbroken for Bonnie Marie and her mommy.... Prayers that you get through this difficult time.... I can't imagine!!!!!! SOOOOO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS!!!!!!


----------

